
Ask HN: How can someone increase his chances of getting a remote position? - toutouast
Assuming He:
Doesn&#x27;t live in europe&#x2F;usa
Has 3 years of experience in various things!
======
znpy
From my experience: while company-wide chat systems (slack and similar) help
employees help each other, remote working is a lot about working on your own.

Whereas on a regular job you can walk to someone's desk or ask someone to come
and help you, doing the same while working remotely is a bit harder.

So working remotely is a lot about being able to work on your own in the sense
of being able to take care of things assigned to you, and figuring out how to
do what you don't how how to advance.

This is to say that, in my opinion, you should choose one of the "various"
things and specialize in that thing.

